# Whole Home DVR Performance?



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay...I currently have 2 HR-20's and 2 HR-22's networked for my whole home DVR. These are all connected via cat5 through my own personal home network. So basically I have all the receivers setup how DTV did years ago with two coex cable ran to each dvr to a main splitter. The only way the DVR's communicate with each device is via my personal home network.

My question is would I get better performance if I had DTV setup the whole home dvr the way thy install them now using DECA, SWIM etc. If I'm watching a recording from the DVR that it was recorded on performance is fine. But if I try to watch a recorded program that is being pulled from a different DVR there is a noticeable delay when starting the program,rewinding, fast forward and skip is very choppy is this normal?

Any help would be appreciated, hope I made sense.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I cannot compare the two directly, but my Whole Home has been very solid for the two years I've had it. And yet, sometimes there is choppiness and delays, though perhaps induced by testing new software in the CE program.


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Laxguy,

How do you have your WHDVR setup? Is it with DECA, SWIM or networked via a router?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The general status is:
DECA works as well as ethernet, "IF" the ethernet network is working well.

What you're describing isn't how my DECA performs.


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The general status is:
> DECA works as well as ethernet, "IF" the ethernet network is working well.
> 
> What you're describing isn't how my DECA performs.


Which I guess that is my question would I have better performance if I have my system setup via DECA, SWIM by DTV? My system is currently setup via a Router with cat5 wires running from each receiver to my personal home router.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bluesfan said:


> Which I guess that is my question would I have better performance if I have my system setup via DECA, SWIM by DTV? My system is currently setup via a Router with cat5 wires running from each receiver to my personal home router.
> 
> Thanks
> Dennis


"I would say" yes, "but" since you have: 2 HR-20's and 2 HR-22, you won't have all of the networking test functions for DECA.
The H/HR24 and up receivers have the DECA internal.
This adds a DECA network test to know the status of the network.
This is a big plus [to me] as it allows for the system test to check everything that you can't do now with your ethernet network.


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "I would say" yes, "but" since you have: 2 HR-20's and 2 HR-22, you won't have all of the networking test functions for DECA.
> The H/HR24 and up receivers have the DECA internal.
> This adds a DECA network test to know the status of the network.
> This is a big plus [to me] as it allows for the system test to check everything that you can't do now with your ethernet network.


I talked to DTV and they are willing to upgrade my HR20's to something "newer" and replace one of my HD receivers that is not compatible with WHDVR. Plus re-setup my system for free.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bluesfan said:


> I talked to DTV and they are willing to upgrade my HR20's to something "newer" and replace one of my HD receivers that is not compatible with WHDVR. Plus re-setup my system for free.


Sounds like you're on the way! Especially if one of the newer ones is an HR24.

I've a SWiM, one external DECA connector for my [email protected], and the rest have internal DECAs.


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay....I just got off the phone with Dirctv and I think I did okay on getting them to upgrade my equipment? I currently have 4 HD DVR and 2 HD receivers some of them will be upgraded. Two HR-20's will be upgraded to two HR-24's THe H20 receiver will be upgraded to a H22 (so it will be compatible with whole home dvr) and one of my HR22,s will be upgraded to the new HR34. My current whole home DVR will be reinstalled using DECA, SWIM. Plus I'll be getting $30 off per month for a year then $10 off the 2nd year.

So when it's all said and done I'll have:

2 H22
1 HR34
1 HR22
2 HR24

Should I call back and ask for more or did I do okay?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you hit the jackpot, and I'd quit while I was ahead....
just one man's opinion, though.


----------

